# Warnings!



## noirua (18 August 2007)

The number of deaths, of very young children, due to suffocation from car electric windows continues despite so many warnings.
Many cars still allow the windows to be activated without the ignition being switched on. 
A recent death in the UK and court cases pending in America, show this problem really must be resolved. 
A few cars automatically stop the window being raised any further if there is an obstruction, sadly, many others continue to maim and kill.

Recent death of a five-year-old: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=475817&in_page_id=1770

Death of a 2-year-old:
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/tm_obj...-is-killed-by-electric-window--name_page.html

3-year-old rendered unconcious: http://www.kidsincars.org/m_incidents/power_window.html

Alarming death of a toddler with parents standing nearby: http://miami.injuryboard.com/motor-vehicle-accidents/toddler-dies-in-car-inches-from-parent.php

5-year-old is strangled by car window: http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/news/5-year-old strangled

500 people are injured every year in America by Electric Windows and 58 have died: http://www.vehicle-injuries.com/window-accidents.htm


----------



## Happy (18 August 2007)

Many people don’t think.

Like a kitchen stove, chemicals, swimming pools, electric windows too need some forethought and care.

But same as with obesity, people would like to blame somebody or something.


----------



## visual (18 August 2007)

Happy said:


> Many people don’t think.
> 
> Like a kitchen stove, chemicals, swimming pools, electric windows too need some forethought and care.
> 
> But same as with obesity, people would like to blame somebody or something.




You`re right Happy,
some people don`t think, my husband refuses to install them,so they go somewhere else,obviously even being told of the risks it still doesn`t matter.


----------



## Kathmandu (18 August 2007)

visual said:


> You`re right Happy,
> some people don`t think, *my husband refuses to install them*,so they go somewhere else,obviously even being told of the risks it still doesn`t matter.





Kitchen stoves, swimming pools or electric windows ?

Dave


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 August 2007)

It used to be kids drowning in the bath (still happens) and knocking over the kero heater (remember those?).

Now it's kids downloading pr0n and jamming their heads in electric windows.

Technology has changed but the underlying issue hasn't. Children need proper supervision around anything dangerous until they are old enough to understand danger and respond appropriately. That doesn't happen at the age of 5.

But I just left the kids in the car for 5 minutes...". Great... until they learn how to take the hand brake off. Electric windows aren't the only reason not to leave kids in cars.

All that said, it would seem a sensible precaution to have the windows so that they can be opened but not closed when the key isn't in the ignition.


----------



## noirua (10 November 2007)

Many speeches and clever words seem to be correct to some but are warnings from the past to the present: 

What was then only a party program has today become the thesis of a new and better world in the making.

Adolph Hitler - 24/2/1942.


----------



## noirua (9 December 2007)

Joint Australian Tsunami Warning Centre - Vulnerability of Australia:  Http://www.bom.gov.au/tsunami/about_jatwc.shtml


----------



## BlingBling (10 December 2007)

Smurf1976 said:


> It used to be kids drowning in the bath (still happens) and knocking over the kero heater (remember those?).




Kero heaters are alive and kicking here!
Kids will be kids and will always find something to cause some kid of injury to themselves..


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 December 2007)

Smurf1976 said:


> All that said, it would seem a sensible precaution to have the windows so that they *can be opened but not closed when the key isn't in the ignition*.





Then single mums wouldnt be able to lock the kids in the car when they go shopping


----------



## noirua (1 January 2008)

Accidents from televisions falling are on the increase. 
A lot of reported accidents, these days, come from wall mounted televisions falling: Where they are fitted to walls with the wrong types of screws or the wall itself is not strong enough. DIY individuals buy a bracket from a store and fit them to walls with the screws supplied, that may not be adequate.


----------



## noirua (1 January 2008)

CRT television accidents. Most of these resulted in death due to an accident:

"Young girl dies after TV falls on her", Bakerfield, California
http://www.turnto23.com/news/14236010/detail.html

"4-year-old Girl dies after TV falls on her", NY
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/27/nyregion/27death.html?_r=1&oref=slogin

"Falling television killed toddler", Barnwood, Gloucestershire, UK
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/gloucestershire/4809926.stm

"TV death an 'extraordinary case', Cardiff, Wales, UK
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/7057392.stm

"TV stand collapsing hazard", Washington D.C.
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml07/07251.html


----------



## noirua (1 January 2008)

A more recent case: "Boy, 4, found dead after report that TV fell on him":  http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=701713


----------



## Gundini (1 January 2008)

It is quite simple really.

Young children should always be in your sight. At worst they should be within audio range, and forethought is part and parcel of being a parent.

When dangers exist, be on hand, or, eliminate them.

Expect the unexpected. 

The first real danger a child should encounter is driving their first car! 

Now that is a scary though for a parent...


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 January 2008)

I was shopping for a new stove recently. I'm somewhat amazed that there doesn't seem to be a single one with any sort of barrier to stop young children reaching up and pulling pans of boiling water etc on top of themselves.

Doesn't really bother me, I don't have children, but surely it wouldn't be hard or expensive to put a bar across the front to make it at least a bit safer? The danger is pretty obvious and kids do tend to wander into kitchens.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 January 2008)

I 110% agree with you Smurf - furthermore saucepans on our stove are so damned unstable it isn't funny. - not enough wire grillage  

On another matter - Heard of a case - a friend who has been in USA - who met some spaced-out dude at a hospital, - this bloke was all upset that an operation on his arm had left him with restricted use thereof ... 

turns out ...
he'd been trying to make his own cocaine - anyway apparently he was using some "gas" (assume petrol, possibly kero) in the process - and, in a fit of deluded genius, decided to inject the "petrol" directly into left forearm with hypodermic.   The subsequent operation took out a few muscles....

The same arm was recovering from a recent slashed wrist attempt   but he was "high" enough to have forgotten that ...

anyway all he could talk about was "how he was gonna sue the hospital for the way they've buggered up my arm"      

I guess they should/could add "do not inject" on the petrol bowsers ?


----------



## Sprinter79 (3 January 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> I was shopping for a new stove recently. I'm somewhat amazed that there doesn't seem to be a single one with any sort of barrier to stop young children reaching up and pulling pans of boiling water etc on top of themselves.
> 
> .




The trouble with that is that it then interferes with the cooking process. The best way to stop kids pulling hot water down on themselves is to remove the temptation. Don't leave the pot handles sticking out, don't rest the kettle on the tea towel with a corner hanging over the edge etc...

My brother does all these things to stop me from hurting myself :

With electric windows, its security vs safety.

As for tvs falling on kids, it is definately worth paying that extra bit more to have it professionally installed rather than duck down to Bunnings/DSE... You've just spend X amount of dollars on a whiz bang penis extension, so you might as well stop it from hitting the floor. There are also plenty of ways of securing front heavy CRTs to TV cabinets.


----------



## noirua (4 January 2008)

Sprinter79 said:


> There are also plenty of ways of securing front heavy CRTs to TV cabinets.




Hi Sprinter, We did have a 36" (915mm) Sony CRT television. It was so big it took 3 people to carry it - the heaviest CRT TV made. It came with a Sony stand, made from metal, that was made for the TV, although I can't remember there being any fixings to hold the TV to the stand.

I remember the TV's being sold-off, about two years ago, in one store and they were sold with a glass stand, not the proper Sony stand, and that looked a bit dodgy to me.


----------



## noirua (4 January 2008)

"3cm of water can be deadly", Mudgee, NSW:  http://mudgee.yourguide.com.au/news/local/general/3cm-of-water-can-be-deadly/1153655.html


----------



## Sprinter79 (4 January 2008)

Noirua, when I was a teacher, and we had to cart TVs from the library to the classroom, the tv stands had straps on them to stop the tvs falling off the stands. Just because a manufacturer makes a stand 'for a particular tv' doesn't mean its the best one.


----------



## noirua (5 January 2008)

Sprinter79 said:


> Noirua, when I was a teacher, and we had to cart TVs from the library to the classroom, the tv stands had straps on them to stop the tvs falling off the stands. Just because a manufacturer makes a stand 'for a particular tv' doesn't mean its the best one.




Hi Sprinter, The TV we had weighed in at 80Kgs and the stand probably weighed an additional 25Kgs.
The TV that killed the 4-year-old in the States was something like this, though they did say the stand was not strong enough.


----------



## noirua (6 January 2008)

"Government urged to address light bulb dangers":  http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/10/19/2063648.htm


----------



## Sprinter79 (6 January 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi Sprinter, The TV we had weighed in at 80Kgs and the stand probably weighed an additional 25Kgs.
> The TV that killed the 4-year-old in the States was something like this, though they did say the stand was not strong enough.




Your point being? Just because it weighs x amount, doesn't mean that it can't be made secure.


----------



## Sprinter79 (6 January 2008)

noirua said:


> "Government urged to address light bulb dangers":  http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/10/19/2063648.htm




There are lots of issues with flouro light bulbs. The flicker rate is such that it can trigger epileptic fits (even in previously non-suffers), and if the roof is too low, can cause migraines. 

Also, when flouros are on the way out, they'll fart and splutter for hours before finally dieing, but with incandescent globes, they'll just burn out.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 January 2008)

Sprinter79 said:


> There are lots of issues with flouro light bulbs. The flicker rate is such that it can trigger epileptic fits (even in previously non-suffers), and if the roof is too low, can cause migraines.
> 
> Also, when flouros are on the way out, they'll fart and splutter for hours before finally dieing, but with incandescent globes, they'll just burn out.



sprinter , yep
but the main one to my mind (and urgent education required) is that you need to take care when getting rid of the damned things  (i.e. fluorescents)

all the encouragement by Turnbull to get the damned things - not one word on the care necessary to get rid of them 

Here's noi's link again , plus excerpt :-
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/10/19/2063648.htm


> One of Malcolm Turnbull's first major initiatives as federal Environment Minister was the phasing out of the standard incandescent light globe.
> 
> Environmentalists welcomed the move to use the more energy efficient, fluorescent globe. It was projected to save up to 800,000 tonnes of greenhouse gas emissions.
> 
> ...




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=183035&highlight=mercury#post183035

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=237824&highlight=mercury#post237824


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

The problems with faulty thermostats on boilers in the home may be more extensive in Australia than is thought. In this sad case a baby died. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/6500565.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/7175037.stm


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

Keep your Bank details safe, this feller of car fame was an idiot:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7174760.stm


----------



## Scuba (8 January 2008)

noirua said:


> Keep your Bank details safe, this feller of car fame was an idiot:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7174760.stm




ROFL
I met him on a shoot (in London) once, and am very happy to see he can see he's erred...


----------



## noirua (10 January 2008)

Warning about care for the elderly.  This report is from the U.K. and concerns a care home that has, once had?, one of the highest reputations. Cost per week ranges from A$1,300 to A$2,200.

"Pensioner strangled to death after being left strapped in wheel chair overnight in care home":  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=506637&_page_id=1770


----------



## Whiskers (17 January 2008)

*Hackers exploit security hole in old Excel versions*
January 17, 2008 - 7:21AM

SEATTLE - Microsoft says hackers have found a way to use some older versions of its Excel spreadsheet program to take over control of people's computers.

The software giant said late today it was investigating reports of such attacks, but had not yet determined whether it would patch the hole, or when.

People who open a specially crafted Excel file from an email attachment or visit a compromised website could be inviting hackers to take over their PCs for malicious purposes such as stealing passwords and other personal information, or sending out spam.

Microsoft Office Excel 2003 Service Pack 2, Excel Viewer 2003, Excel 2002, Excel 2000 and Excel 2004 for Mac all contain the security hole.

The software maker said in a statement that users of those programs could protect their computers by using a tool that scanned the files for bad code before opening, called Microsoft Office Isolated Conversion Environment.

The most recent versions of the spreadsheet program, Excel 2007, Excel 2007 SP 1 and Excel 2008 for Mac, were not thought to be affected, Microsoft said.

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/new...-excel-versions/2008/01/17/1200419924841.html


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 January 2008)

Would have been a while since these warnings were announced ..... 

Warnings for Queensland 
Warnings current: 
Flood Warning - Burdekin River, 
Flood Warning - Pioneer River, 
Flood Warning - Fitzroy River, 
Flood Warning - Warrego River, 
Flood Warning - Paroo River, 
Flood Warning - Bulloo River, 
Flood Warning - Thomson/Barcoo/Cooper Ck, 
Queensland flood warning summary.



p.s. been over the Burdekin several times, school holidays we yousta go to Cape Upstart and stay in Home Hill..


----------



## noirua (22 January 2008)

The Worlds most dangerous destinations:

1.  Afghanistan
2. Iraq
3. Haiti
4. Democratic Republic of Congo
5. Somalia
6. Chechnya
7. Sudan
8. Liberia
9. Ivory Close
10. Zimbabwe


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 January 2008)

noirua said:


> The Worlds most dangerous destinations:
> 
> 1.  Afghanistan
> 2. Iraq
> ...




Conscience/laws/respect and education please (not in this order


----------



## noirua (25 January 2008)

"Worm fears shut down Skype Video Feature":
http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,141674-page,1/article.html#


----------



## noirua (24 December 2008)

Faulty boilers kill about 20 Australians every year. Boilers should not however blow up, but in some cases they have and taken half of the house with them.
Care of and checking relief valves is important:  http://www.masterplumber.net/boiler_relief_valve.htm


----------



## knocker (24 December 2008)

noirua said:


> Faulty boilers kill about 20 Australians every year. Boilers should not however blow up, but in some cases they have and taken half of the house with them.
> Care of and checking relief valves is important:  http://www.masterplumber.net/boiler_relief_valve.htm




Didn't realise that tradies were so hard up for work these days. Oh well.


----------



## noirua (24 December 2008)

knocker said:


> Didn't realise that tradies were so hard up for work these days. Oh well.



Oh yes knocker, if you've got a problem with your boiler in Melbourne, they'll send someone first flight out of the good old United States. Surprising really, anyway, you can't knock that.


----------



## noirua (30 December 2008)

Waste food warning with Farmer Ted Moult: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0Hu-ioxq5I


----------



## MrBurns (30 December 2008)

Have a safety switch installed in your house, to prevent electrocution.

Make sure tiled floors arent like ice when wet, treat with whatever they use to slip proof them.

Keep them out of the kitchen when cooking and watch them at other times as they can turn on gas stoves or fall on knives.

Watch them near concrete steps and all stairs.

The list goes on and on and on..................


----------



## white_crane (31 December 2008)

MrBurns said:


> Have a safety switch installed in your house, to prevent electrocution.




Isn't this mandatory?  It is in QLD, at least.


----------



## MrBurns (31 December 2008)

white_crane said:


> Isn't this mandatory?  It is in QLD, at least.





Not sure but there are plenty of existing homes without them.


----------



## noirua (2 January 2009)

Level Crossings Information Film:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWITbOwXEYg


----------



## noirua (10 January 2009)

University of Newcastle special accident survey.  Are you on the ball at home and at play?
http://www.alswh.org.au/substudy_analyses/HOMEFASTSELFREPORT.pdf


----------



## awg (11 January 2009)

*Computer CMOS battery*

If like me, you have several computers, maybe some older ones.(4-5 yrs)

Be aware there is a battery in the Motherboard, called the CMOS battery.
if this goes even a bit flat, you will get all sorts of weird symptons, with no indication of what is wrong.

This included dropping vital system files, changed BIOS settings, failure to detect main drive, ultimately a black screen, with no cursor

Over a period of about 12 months.

Even though I backup, as this is my oldest computer, it has various irreplacable files etc.

After much Google research, I decided to replace the CMOS battery, which is the size of a 10c piece and cost $3, is a lithium battery, and now everything seems to be fixed.

Technician missed it, normally they last the life of the PC, but not always


----------



## noirua (14 January 2009)

*Re: Computer CMOS battery*



awg said:


> If like me, you have several computers, maybe some older ones.(4-5 yrs)
> 
> Be aware there is a battery in the Motherboard, called the CMOS battery.
> if this goes even a bit flat, you will get all sorts of weird symptons, with no indication of what is wrong.
> ...



My old computer went just like that.  Black screen and no cursor.  I dumped it.


----------



## noirua (10 February 2009)

Crisis 'more serious than 1930s'
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/7880189.stm

Is the US heading for depression?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7860965.stm


----------



## noirua (12 February 2009)

noirua said:


> Crisis 'more serious than 1930s'
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/7880189.stm
> 
> Is the US heading for depression?
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7860965.stm



UKs Governor of the Bank of England has said that the UK will contract 4% in the year to June 30th '09. The main contraction will be in the first half of 2009 as the UK moves into a severe recession.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7883255.stm


----------



## noirua (23 February 2009)

The warning signs for the UK seem to be worsening with National Debt expected to exceed 100% before the end of 2009.

The UKs Royal Bank of Scotland is to put AU$660 billion of unwanted toxic assets into a non-core Bad Bank. Further announcements from Lloyds and HBOS are expected with talk of the final total likely to exceed AU$2 trillion.


----------



## noirua (24 February 2009)

Anglo American puts out a stark warning for 2009 in its bleak forecast:  http://www.miningmx.com/mining_fin/949500.htm


----------



## noirua (26 February 2009)

Japan have just announced a 69% drop in car sales last month. Announced by BBC News 24 in the UK.


----------



## Glen48 (26 February 2009)

Exports down 53% for the month, Toyota expect a loss of $7B.
Only growth is in St.Kilda.


----------



## MrBurns (26 February 2009)

noirua said:


> Japan have just announced a 69% drop in car sales last month.
> 
> ***not quite finished, cheers




I heard that last night an almost unbelievable number, collapse is a word that comes to mind, not just the car industry, but the economy.


----------



## noirua (10 March 2009)

Hoax or not a hoax:  Should we take some notice of what is contained in this one?

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/cell-phone-charging.html


----------



## MrBurns (11 March 2009)

noirua said:


> Hoax or not a hoax:  Should we take some notice of what is contained in this one?
> 
> http://www.hoax-slayer.com/cell-phone-charging.html





http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_cell_phone_electrocuted.htm


----------



## noirua (24 July 2009)

A WARNING that all men should check: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/p/port_vale/8162363.stm


----------



## noirua (23 August 2009)

http://futureindia.blog.co.in/2008/06/16/new-fraud-strategies-keyboard/

"New Fraud Strategies - Keyboard - Internet cafes".


----------



## noirua (1 September 2009)

Water heated in a microwave oven can suddenly explode:  http://www.snopes.com/science/microwave.asp


----------



## drsmith (1 September 2009)

noirua said:


> Water heated in a microwave oven can suddenly explode:  http://www.snopes.com/science/microwave.asp



I use this to create a little froth in my coffee. 

I heat water in a 750w microwave for 2 minutes and add coffee. The water boils slightly creating a slightly frothy top.

I did this though at work one day but failed to take into account that it was a higher wattage microwave. That made a mess.


----------



## noirua (11 February 2010)

Greece is now really bankrupt and Germany supported by France look to be stepping in to help. What now? The remaining PIIGS plus all the Eastern European countries look set to follow - if this comes to pass then the second dip recession is set to begin.
The UK are badly wounded and very reluctant to help, citing the fact that they may be in Europe (most British don't think they're European) but not in the Euro; in for sure with arms and legs sticking outside.


----------



## noirua (2 November 2010)

Fight your own end until the last, however, never let your defence or indeed attack, descend into farce.


----------



## noirua (7 November 2010)

Spongers!  A term so often used in the more distant past and a nickname given 'Sponge', "here comes sponge", they'd say.
A term often given to relatives and friends who called and left with some of your money, "I didn't ask for anything", they'd exclaim. But they left with the cash.
Given a cheque, "not asked for", they'd say - but cashed all the same.

Often they'd say, if it came the time to pay, "My Bank account is empty!", strange that ... and soon they'd be sponging once again.

Time moves on and salesmen, chancers and cold callers add to the spongers and robbers all just the same.

Spongers are thieves and robbers and they give no change.


----------



## noirua (22 November 2010)

Never look a gift horse in the mouth.

"Here it is", said Julie, "good strong horse who'll see you home, no charge to thee".
'So pleased, so happy', was Jon looking down not mouthwards.
Leaps on this trustee animal and belts off home at speed, loses footing tumbles and Jon crashes head first and laid low.
Clip, clop, clippety, clip, clop, clip, the noise of Julie's horse arriving. Staring down, rubbing head, Julie dismounts takes his wallet, dazed john looked at her helpless, and she said, "Never look a gift horse in the mouth at your peril".

Thus we must wonder why the gift is free, why the stock tip is free, and take and act at your peril.


----------



## noirua (11 March 2011)

The Americans have changed their mind over Libya, behind the scenes. They do not want a trillion dollar two year no fly zone financed mainly by Uncle Sam.

The Americans want a good flow of oil combined with trouble free ports. If Gadaffe can achieve that then they'll go along with it as long as they can.

If Saudi has problems then they can buy expensive arm and planes from America - they'll love that.

The UK's Prime Minister Cameron is viewed by the Americans as a naive twat - let him spout, who cares. Europe are a jumbled muddle led by powerful Germany and untrustworthy France - no use to America.

The American economy is getting better and even Ford are improving. The low dollar is great for American exports and encourages more to bat outside the 51.


----------



## noirua (31 January 2013)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...y-marathon-runner-claire-squires-8473561.html

DMAA can be a deadly dietary drug - beware!


----------



## noirua (3 February 2013)

If you overheat a Teflon coated frying pan it gives off vapours that cause cancer. How bad is Teflon... really? [Archive] - JREF Forum
http://forums.randi.org/archive/index.php/t-83431.html


----------



## pixel (3 February 2013)

As we progress into 2013, I want to thank you all for your educational e-mails over the past year.
I am totally screwed up now and have little chance of recovery. 

I can no longer open a bathroom door without using a paper towel, 
nor let the waitress put lemon slices in my ice water without worrying 
about the bacteria on the lemon peel.

I can't sit down on a hotel bedspread because I can only imagine 
what has happened on it since it was last washed. 

I have trouble shaking hands with someone who has been driving 
because the number one pastime while driving alone is picking one's nose. 

Eating a little snack sends me on a guilt trip because I can only 
imagine how many gallons of trans fats I have consumed over the years. 

I can't touch any woman's handbag for fear she has placed it on 
the floor of a public toilet. 

I must send my special thanks for the email about rat poo 
in the glue on envelopes because I now have to use a wet sponge with 
every envelope that needs sealing. 

ALSO, now I have to scrub the top of every can I open for the same reason. 

I can't have a drink in a bar because I fear I'll wake up in a bathtub 
full of ice with my kidneys gone. 

I can't eat at KFC because their chickens are actually horrible mutant 
freaks with no eyes, feet or feathers. 

I can't use cancer-causing deodorants even though I smell like a 
water buffalo on a hot day. 

Thanks to you I have learned that my prayers only get answered 
if I forward an e-mail to seven of my friends and make a wish within five minutes. 

Because of your concern , I no longer drink Coca Cola because 
it can remove toilet stains. 

I no longer buy fuel without taking someone along to watch the car, 
so a serial killer doesn't crawl in my back seat when I'm filling up. 

I no longer use Cling Wrap in the microwave because it causes 
seven different types of cancer. 

And thanks for letting me know I can't boil a cup of water in the microwave
 anymore because it will blow up in my face, disfiguring me for life. 

I no longer go to the cinema because I could be pricked with a 
needle infected with AIDS when I sit down. 

I no longer go to shopping centers because someone will drug 
me with a perfume sample and rob me..

And I no longer answer the phone because someone will ask 
me to dial a number for which I will get a huge phone bill with calls to 
Jamaica , Uganda , Singapore and Uzbekistan .. 

Thanks to you I can't use anyone's toilet but mine because a 
big black snake could be lurking under the seat and cause me instant 
death when it bites my butt. 

And thanks to your great advice I can't ever pick up a 
dime coin dropped in the car park because it was probably placed 
there by a sex molester waiting to grab me as I bend over. 

I can't do any gardening because I'm afraid I'll get bitten by the 
Violin Spider and my hand will fall off. 

If you don't send this to at least 144,000 people in 
the next 70 minutes, a large dove with diarrhea will land 
on your head at 5:00 p.m. tomorrow afternoon, and the 
fleas from 120 camels will infest your back, causing you 
to grow a hairy hump. I know this will occur because it 
actually happened to a friend of my next door neighbors 
ex mother-in-law's second husband's cousin's best friend's 
beautician!

Oh, and by the way...

A German scientist from Argentina, after a lengthy study, 
has discovered that people with insufficient brain activity 
read their e-mails and Forum posts with their hand on the mouse

Don't bother taking it off now, it's too late.

P.S. I now keep my toothbrush in the living room, because 
I was told by e-mail that water splashes over 6 ft. out of the toilet.. 

NOW YOU HAVE YOURSELF A VERY GOOD DAY


----------



## noirua (21 August 2013)

AOL.co.uk -Video - Saudi Man Weighing 1,344 Pounds Gets Airlifted to Hospital
http://www.aol.co.uk/video/saudi-man-weighing-1344-pounds-gets-airlifted-to-hospital/517903817/


----------



## noirua (15 October 2013)

Amoeba Infection Threatens Woman's Sight After She Used Tap Water To Store Contact Lenses
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...nd-erin-the-doctors_n_4077952.html?1381418885


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 October 2013)

noirua said:


> Amoeba Infection Threatens Woman's Sight After She Used Tap Water To Store Contact Lenses
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...nd-erin-the-doctors_n_4077952.html?1381418885




May I humbly request that Amoebas be removed as a means of data transfer superior to the NBN from the NBN thread please, in the light of this new information.

gg


----------



## noirua (14 January 2015)

However we should also remember one of Warren Buffett’s best sayings: when a management with a good reputation joins a company with a bad one, it’s the company’s reputation that usually remains intact!


----------



## noirua (21 September 2022)

**NEW**

With cost of living on the rise, criminals are out to trick people with too-good-to-be-true energy deals or advertising easy side jobs for quick cash. They might even rush you to click on links, give away personal information, or move your money to a different bank account.

It's a scam. No trusted organisation will ask you to do anything like that or put you under pressure.

Some ways to stay safe:
- It's okay to say no. Only criminals will panic you. Take a moment, get in touch with someone you trust for advice, and check that details are genuine.
- Don't approve payments in our app that you haven't made, or approve any refunds you're unsure about.
- Never read out text codes over the phone.
- Never read out card reader codes over the phone.
- Watch out for investment opportunities that promise big returns for little work - they could be a scam.
- Want to make sure you're really speaking to your bank on the phone? Just hang up and call 159 [this number probably wont apply to your bank] to be securely connected to us.
Stay in the know.


----------

